# B14 & B13 Pics



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

What do u think about this B14s & B13
http://www.villagephotos.com/pubbrowse.asp?selected=72673

Jay L.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I dig the Classic, and the B14 isn't bad, just a little too showy for me. Pretty sweet though.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Nice cars... diggin' the SHU-4s on the B13. Gotta respect a black car with dark wheels. The 200s are nice, just a lil more show than I prefer. But totally respected in my eyes. Keep it up!


----------

